# Maverick ET 732 VS ET 733



## jefffro007

Goodmorning all ... I'm looking for some help here please . I have always wanted to purchase a ET 732 and was almost ready to pull the trigger and noticed their newer model ET 733 . My question is is the 733 worth the little extra money or should i stick to older model ? Has anyone here owned and or used both ? I hope to make an educated descision with your input here ... Thank you all in advance for for your replys !! 
Jeff


----------



## woodcutter

I have a 732 and love it...............BUMP


----------



## frog1369

I also have an ET 732 and love it, use it on the grill, in the smoker and in the house oven.  I think you'll find a lot of happy ET 732 owners here and for the most part, like me, probably wouldn't find enough advantages to spend the money to upgrade if the ones we have are working well.  I bought mine right when the ET 733 came out and I work in a technology world, so I felt much more comfortable buying the technology that was more "proven", plus it saved me a few dollars to spend on beverages while I watch the smoke.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   My guess is either will work well, you just need to decide if the upgrades are worth the difference in cost to you.


----------



## bigjay282

i have the et-733 and i love it,i move around my property and in my house,upstairs and in my man cave and i never lose a signal,my buddy has the et-732 and it works equally as well,the 733 comes with the hybrid probes and you can monitor 1 meat and 1 grill temp or 2 meats or 2 grill temps a decent backlight on the 733 and a bunch of preset meat temps ,bigger sreen on the 733 also and i think the range is a little better although i have never tested both the 732 & 733 for range,but  love my 733,hope this helps,good luck


----------



## wade

I have several of the 732s and recently brought a 733. To be honest I find the 733 very fiddly to program and tend to stick to using the 732s. The dual purpose probes on the 733 could be an advantage if you need to keep changing probe types, however as I usually use one for the grill temp and one for the meat it isn't really giving me anything more than the 732. If I need to monitor more than one piece of meat I simply use a second 732.

My initial impressions of the 733 are that money would be better spent towards buying 2 x 732s rather than just 1 x 733. I will persevere with the 733 however to see if it grows on me.

p.s. if you smoke a lot of Elk then the 733 does have a specific setting for it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We dont get to eat a lot of Elk here in the UK though.


----------



## DanMcG

I bought the maverick 735 a short while back from Owens BBQ and really have been enjoying it.


----------



## mummel

Its a $10 diffs between the 732 & 733.  Rather get the dual probes and bigger screen.


----------



## timberjet

mummel said:


> Its a $10 diffs between the 732 & 733.  Rather get the dual probes and bigger screen.


both have two probes.


----------



## wade

mummel said:


> Its a $10 diffs between the 732 & 733.  Rather get the dual probes and bigger screen.


Yes, Over the past year the price difference between the 732 and 733 has almost gone.


----------



## mummel

Dual probes meaning you can use them for smoker temps and meat temps.


----------



## daricksta

I chose the ET-733 because I thought the design improvements over the 732 were worth having. I really enjoy using it but changing the settings can be a hassle without the owners manual in front of me.


----------

